# Found Terrier



## mickyb

I have found a Terrier tan/cream dog on Derby Road Ilkeston Derbyshire today 28/04/11 nice man helped me catch it, he took it home with him, until the Erewash dog warden, could collect it, they were not very helpful, said it is a holiday and only had one van, gave them what for, at least this little one is safe


----------



## thedogsmother

Awww hes goregeous, Im sure his owner will be over the moon to get him back, well done for catching him, so will you have to look after him till they reopen then? Have you asked at the police station in case they have had a report of a lost dog?


----------



## noushka05

aw poor little mite thank goodness hes safe now, have you tried dog lost?

DogLost - Reuniting Lost Dogs With Their Owners


----------



## DougGeneration

I'm nowhere near but one things for sure, the owner(because I *doubt* he was abandoned) is definitely looking for his dog at wits end! Just look at that adorable Terrier, makes me very happy on opting to get one before.


----------



## mickyb

He's with warden now, just have to wait until holidays over, I think It's lucky to be alive, it kept running one side of road to the other, poor little mite,


----------



## DougGeneration

I often see dogs like that, possibly lost or abandoned by their inconsiderate owners. I cower as I look at running along the streets with cars speeding here and there. I hope that terrier finds its owners or better yet, find a better home.

Keep us posted as I'm very much interested!(since it reminds me of my own yorkie)


----------



## mickyb

Had a call from someone who thinks it might be theirs they had no credit so asked me to ring them, but when I did I had to leave them a message I will ring again tomorrow, will keep you informed. thanks


----------



## mickyb

Well what a day, bad news as well, I went to the address that the man who took, this little dog, and he DOES NOT live there, I spoke to the people next door and they said there was no one around like him, so I rang the Erewash dog warden, yet again unhelpful, the warden himself didn't bother to speak to me, he told his secretary to say he didn't get a call for this dog, I went mad, and told them they did, because I was the person that rang, but all I got was they had not picked up this dog, so I spent hours going to all the vets in Ilkeston to see if anyone had brought the dog in to see if it was micro chipped all said no, so am sorry, I really don't know what else I can do, but keep going back and looking for this chap, So sorry I couldn't give you good news So it looks like this little dog lost then found and then stolen, I won't give up trying to find him and the chap, I have printed a load of posters and will go back to Ilkeston and put them up with has anyone seen this dog


----------



## Lulus mum

Oh I feel so sorry for you-and the dog
I read your original post and have just come on the see what happened
All I can say is well done you for trying to help this poor dog and continuing to do so!!!
Wishing you all the luck in the world -please keep us informed
Maureen


Had a sort of similar experience-very upsetting and frustrating

A while ago a dog turned up on our doorstep-have had many do this-lovely dog,very friendly and obviously used to being with people.Ran up to me when I called him,wagging his tailetc

We have 2 dogs-(well we did then,we lost Lulu at the end of January-SO SO SAD)and 3 cats, and our male dog was NOT friendly to other dogs

O.H took the dog to the vet to see if he was chipped-he came back and told me that the dog WAS chipped -the vets had rung the owner there was no answer but they would try again next day 

I felt great-happy ending-so I thought
We rang the vets the next day- to be told that the contact no. wasnt answering and so the dog had been picked up by the Dog Warden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I was fuming!!!!

Rang and asked the vets for the owners address- so we could go there in case they had just been out or whatever and 
were told they couldnt disclose it.

Luckily O.H had seen the address as he leant over when the 1st phone call was being made(we had both worked for a Rescue so it makes you a bit wary about what could happen)
I wrote a message for the owner and 1 to put through the houses on either side and then
We went to the address-no answer-knocked next door and explained.
Were told that the dog was owned by someone related to the people next door,the owner had lived there on and off (but they hadnt seen the dog for a while-or the owner,)

.Were told by this couple to be careful as the owner was a bit"dodgy"

So we knocked again-to be told that they didnt know who we were talking about knew nothing about this dog etc
Left the notes with the couple we had spoken to -just in case and our phone no.
I was so upset and regret now not ringing the Dog Warden again to see where the dog was-there was nothing we could do-I still feel very guilty and hope that the dog DID find a new home.


----------



## mickyb

O Lulus mum I really feel for you, thank you for your kind words, 
I went to Kirk-Hallam Ilkeston were this man said he lived and put up poster some as above only with have you seen this dog and my number, put up in their post office and community centre and on trees near to were people walk their dogs also put up in the RSPCA I feelso angry that all this has happened to this little mite, people tell me that they sell for over £200 so have looked at adverts as well I will keep looking on Oodle.com which sell dogs I just pray this dog is safe I just feel so sick


----------



## Lulus mum

Good luck in your search and thank you again for caring
You ,like me,are probably beating yourself up with "if only I had done this or that"-how people can be so cruel really makes me feel sick too
Maureen


----------



## mickyb

I put in Godfrey Street in Sav nav and it took me to Heonor in Derbyshire, I went to the police station there but they didn't know anything, rang Amber Valley dog warden, who was helpful, but had not had him/her in had a poster in my car window, and asked local people if they had seen a dog like this new to area but nothing again, I will looking at dogs for sale, really don't know what else to do any suggestions? I have also put on serval dog lost sites


----------



## mickyb

I got someone to ring about a yorkshire terrier that had been put up for sale £150 in Nottingham in the last six days, sadly it had gone, I was going to go and look to see if it was the same dog.


----------



## mickyb

I saw an advert for yorkshire terrier that was put up for sale on Oodle.com 6 days ago, Rang but it had gone.


----------



## fuzzymum

I guess all you can hope for is that the man who helped you loved him so much and decided to keep him. It is still VERY wrong though, I just hope the little chap is safe and comfy wherever he is! Seems odd that no one else is looking for him though xxx


----------



## TheCozyPet

I'm glad you were able to catch him. it would be sad if anything happened to that beautiful dog. I'm sure the owner would be glad and thankful because of you people.  good job!


----------

